# October Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 October 2004)

In no particular order:

brerwallabi  NMC  ($0.042)
JetDollars  SOM  ($0.63)
crocdee  MUL  ($0.023)
kifoghorn  SDG  ($1.39)
tarnor  BQT  ($0.285)
stockGURU  LEG  ($0.085)
Porper  EGL  ($0.25)
Bingo  BAS  ($0.275)
jkool  AGL  ($13.35)
GreatPig  AYO  ($0.61)
Lucstar  TIM  ($1.52)
still_in_school  OEX  ($0.96)
RichKid  DES  ($0.12)
profithunter  PRR  ($0.14)
ghotib  BKL  ($13.10)
Jett Star  TZN  ($0.17)
stefan  SES  ($0.22)

Please double check your entry and let me know if I have made any errors.

Good luck everyone!

 

P.S. The new October Stock Tipping Competition page should be up shortly!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2004)

The new October Stock Tipping Competition page is now up: http://64.94.102.203/stocktip.php (Thanks stefan!)


----------



## tarnor (1 October 2004)

Nice! I take the wooden spoon with only one day of the comp 
Good to see I've carried last months form over onto a new stock.

maybe one month for a change you can do short of the month and not tell me


----------



## ghotib (1 October 2004)

Chin up Tarnor. Plenty of time to wear down the overexcited early leaders.


----------



## crocdee (1 October 2004)

hi all
well its good to see mul finish in positive territory today. let's hope it will continue for the month. i must admit that does sound a bit selfish doesn't it. 
best wishes to all croc.


----------



## stefan (1 October 2004)

croc,

I will be nothing but happy for you should you win this month's competition


Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## crocdee (1 October 2004)

thanks stefan
mul is definitely looking over sold and i think there is a slow accumulation happening  over the last few days bouncing off 2.2c all indicators are low on the charts which now appears to be a good sign for a rise. let's hope it is a steady one when it happens.
regards croc


----------



## JetDollars (1 October 2004)

I am not try to be negative about MUL, but the interest on MUL is just unbelievable. Should we call this forum "MUL STOCK FORUMS"?

Maybe I should buy some MUL for my high risk strategy. Because of MUL I can not sleep so I decide to pick SOM for this month....LOL


----------



## kifoghorn (3 October 2004)

Just wanted to say good luck too all


----------



## stefan (8 October 2004)

Well, so it finally happened and CROC has taken the lead with his MUL pick. I would like to mention that I was at the TOP!!!!!!!! with SES until today and that's something compared to my past performances... 

GP, you're pick came up a lot lately!  I almost felt lonely up there 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## crocdee (8 October 2004)

well it's still very early days yet mul may or may not have the biggest gain during the month but he/she who wins the comp will be judged on the last day of the month. many of us are in mul [ making money is what trading is all about ] take profits when you think the time is right. history always repeats itself in the market.

GO FORWARD croc


----------



## Jett_Star (18 October 2004)

Whoa!  MUL!  What a day.  I bet a lot of people have made a lot of money.

Great pick crocdee


----------



## crocdee (19 October 2004)

hi jet 
thanks for the post however i still stick by my previous post. as you know i was not the first to pick MUL in the comp, it was only a matter of time before it took off, just lucky for me i guess atm. 
i firmly believe MUL will pullback from here, hopefully it will run again before october 31 thats judgement day and joe's the boss.
trading shares is all about making money. 
awhile ago there was a tv show called " the weakest link" and if you didn't say bank to lock in profit you became the weakest link.
i reckon share trading and that show have alot in common[somethig to think about] what are your thoughts

regards croc


----------



## JetDollars (19 October 2004)

crocdee said:
			
		

> hi jet
> thanks for the post however i still stick by my previous post. as you know i was not the first to pick MUL in the comp, it was only a matter of time before it took off, just lucky for me i guess atm.
> i firmly believe MUL will pullback from here, hopefully it will run again before october 31 thats judgement day and joe's the boss.
> trading shares is all about making money.
> ...




I agreed with you that MUL will pull back at some stage, but I believe now or 1 or 2 days ago is the time to take profits. I took mine much early and still happy with the decision.

I also agreed with you in relation to weakest link and money management in share trading. When you take to profit that is the time that you know your trade is a profitable trade. If you position still in the market then you are not profit yet.


----------



## stefan (29 October 2004)

And it's over! What an excellent pick on BAS. It even managed to beat MUL for this month. Strange enough nobody has picked MUL for November so far.Hmmmmm.....

Good on you, Bingo!

And good luck with next month's competition everybody!

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (29 October 2004)

Well at least I finished in the black (or green) this time!

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (29 October 2004)

Well congratulations to both Bingo and crocdee for outstanding returns over the month of 56.36% and 43.48% respectively. I thought MUL might take it out this month after it's inital run a couple of weeks ago but after all that excitement Bingo took it out with BAS in the end.

A hearty congratulations to all who finishished in positive territory and better luck next time to those who didn't!  

Here are the final results:
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bingo [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BAS [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*56.36*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]crocdee [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MUL [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*43.48*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]profithunter [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PRR [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*14.29*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ghotib [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BKL [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9.92*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]brerwallabi [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NMC [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9.52*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stefan [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SES [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*9.09*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kifoghorn [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SDG [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3.60*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GreatPig [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AYO [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3.28*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lucstar [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TIM [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2.63*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RichKid [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DES [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0.00*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*11.*[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*jkool *AGL[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-1.87*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]12.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Porper [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]EGL [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-2.00*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stockGURU [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LEG [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-9.41*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]14.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]still in school [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OEX [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-11.46*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JetDollars [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SOM [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-19.05*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tarnor [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BQT [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-19.30*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]17.[/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jett Star [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TZN [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-20.59*[/font]

Bingo and crocdee, I will be in touch shortly via private message.

Good luck for the November cometition everyone!


----------



## tarnor (30 October 2004)

ahh nice work bingo and croc.

and thx for saving me from the wooden spoon jetstar


----------



## ghotib (30 October 2004)

Bravo Bingo!!  Nicely timed charge for the line, leaving MUL err... flip flopping? behind 

Ghoti


----------



## kifoghorn (30 October 2004)

Hoorah I made it in the green....    

nice work bingo and croc.


----------



## RichKid (30 October 2004)

Well done Bingo and Croc, if we can keep high returns like this going it'll be great for the comp! Good luck for next month to all!!


----------



## crocdee (31 October 2004)

hi bingo
well many congratulations to you 
it just goes to show us all the comp is not over util the last day of the month as i said in a previous post.
good selecting to all for november i don't believe luck should play a part in this comp. good homework on f/as & t/as is what it's all about
well done bingo
regards croc


----------

